# Video guides for beginners?



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

So in trying to learn more about brewing espresso and make milk drinks, there's a mountain of information out there and its pretty hard to get started. This is forum is fantastic, but the majority of the information goes over my head! Google just throws up results for people trying to turn instant coffee into cappuccino using a whisk!

Short of going to barista school, are there any video guides or series out there that can give me and other beginners a jump start?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

hi,

what machine do you have?

i find its best to watch stuff based off your machine, kinda pointless watching some one make a drink on a £3k machine if your using an hand press


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, I'm on a Gaggia Baby so anything gaggia classic related works for me. Just about to receive a Mazzer Super Jolly grinder and new tamper and IMS basket too.

But I think videos on the science of coffee and espresso would be beneficial to actually understand whats going on. Took me ages to work out the different types of baskets, grinds, portafilters etc. What do baristas learn?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

SvenGB said:


> are there any video guides or series out there that can give me and other beginners a jump start?


 As Cuprajake says, to learn about what to do for yourself it's best to watch someone using your machine. I'd put 'Gaggia Baby' or 'Gaggia Classic' into Youtube and find a channel that has loads of videos making coffee with your machine. I did that for my machine and was very beneficial.

For general coffee science maybe the below:

https://www.youtube.com/c/TheRealSprometheus/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMb0O2CdPBNi-QqPk5T3gsQ/videos


----------

